# 2004 Virginia Oval Championships



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

Any visiting racer planning on picking up an easy (and big) check at The 2004 Virginia Oval Championships had best have your best stuff ready. Jesse Bean, a local racer, just set a new Stock Class Track Record of 66 laps last night. Its going to be *FAST* on December 4th. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------

